# Step by Step Gnome build

## RobertPaulsen

Ich wuerde gerne gnome auf meinem System installieren. Jedenfalls teilweise!

Aber ich moechte nicht 'emerge gnome' benutzen, denn

1.) es wird eine Menge Zeugs mitgeliefert dass ich nicht will

2.) Ich moechte lernen wie Gnome funktioniert und es Schict fuer Schicht installieren

Daer kommt auc 'emerge gnome light' nicht in Frage.

Mein Eindruck ist dass das compilieren von Gnome so garnicht dem Gentoo Prinzip entspricht.

Man drueckt einfach nen Knopf (emerge gnome) und wartet.

Gibt es eine Schritt fuer Schritt Anleitung? Etwas das mir die Verschiedenen Lyer und ihre

Interaktion erklaert? (dbus usw) 

Was sollte mein erstes emerge sein (X oder Wayland ect) was dann (dbus ect) und wie geht 

es dann weiter?

Ich denke nicht, dass ich jetzt der erste bin, der hier die Kontrolle ueber en gnome build will, also

ist das ja vielleict schon irgendwo teilweise protokolliert?

----------

## Gilgwath

Hallo RobertPaulsen

Ich weiss nicht wie gut du mit GNU/Linux vertraut bist. Aber da du Gentoo nutzt muss ich dir wohl kaum Michael Koflers "Linux 2012" ans Herz legen. Allerdings könnte Kapitel 22 bis 25 hier von für den groben überblicke ganz praktisch sein

ausserdem würde ich mich mal mit

```
 emerge -vp gnome

emerge -vp gnome-light
```

schlau machen was Gnome denn alles für Pakete installieren will. Für eine Liste der "ganzen" Abhänigkeiten, also inklusieve Xorg-Server und den ganzen Rattenschwanz kannst du die "-e" option nutzen. Leite die Ausgabe aber evt. in less um, die Liste könnte etwas lang werden.

Wikipedia hiflt sicher auch (undbedingt deutsches und englisches Wikipedia lesen.)

Dann würde ich versuchen die Liste von emerge zu gliedern. Nach Diensten, Userprogrammen usw. Evtl. bedingt das, dass du sehr viel googeln musst um heraus zu finden welches Paket für was zuständig ist. Einen besseren Ansatz kann ich mir momentan nicht vorstellen. Ich muss jetzt los, aber ich werd mir das mal nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Vll hab ich heute Abend eine bessere Idee.

Lg Gilgwath

Edit1 27.12.12: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeLove/ProjectTour das gibt sicher auch einen guten Einstieg.Last edited by Gilgwath on Thu Dec 27, 2012 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin RobertPaulsen,

 *RobertPaulsen wrote:*   

> Daer kommt auc 'emerge gnome light' nicht in Frage.

 

Die 'h'-Taste gibt in Kürze ihren Geist auf.  :Smile: 

 *RobertPaulsen wrote:*   

> Mein Eindruck ist dass das compilieren von Gnome so garnicht dem Gentoo Prinzip entspricht.
> 
> Man drueckt einfach nen Knopf (emerge gnome) und wartet.

 

Könntest Du das genauer erklären? Was entspricht da nicht dem Gentooprinzip? Die Metapakete sollen einem eben das (möglicherweise unnötige) Zusammenhangwissen der einzelnen Pakete abnehmen und das ganze am Stück installieren. 

Abgesehen davon ... wenn Du schon bis zu X und dbus zurück gehst, dann wäre LFS vielleicht die bessere Distribution gewesen. Wie Gilgwath schon schrieb, den ganzen Build rückwärts aufzudröseln, ist zwar möglich, aber durchaus aufwendig. Ein exaktes HOWTO, wie es Dir helfen würde, kenne ich auch nicht.

----------

## Oerpi

Evtl ist auch die tree option von emerge was für dich, ein: 

```
emerge -pvet gnome-light
```

 listet dir alle Pakete auf die installiert würden wenn dein System leer wäre in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.

Auch 

```
equery g --depth=2 <paketname>
```

 liefert dir ne art Baumansicht die je nach eingestellter Tiefe (die 2 war hier nur als Beispiel) sehr "detailliert" ist.

Ist aber wie schon erwähnt alles nicht sehr komfortabel, wenn auch durchaus interessant manchmal.

----------

